# Polaris Ranger crew 800 Fan removal



## Hotrod

Operation fan removal on my 12 Ranger crew 800. After some advise, it was a pretty easy process. About 30 mins. I made my cuts carefully under the hood on the fan shroud on the sides with a serrated knife. Careful not to hit the radiator hose. Then I used a drill bit to make the back cut, that went really easy. Stopping along the way to make holes over and under to zip tie the cut piece back in. It was ready to come out. You have to get a screw driver and break four tabs along the back. Then it's out. Next I removed the coolant tank, 2 hex screws. Then the 4 fan bolts 10mm. Unplug and it's out. Reason for this is rangers are notorious for breaking fan blades when they are spinning and hit water. Kinda glad this happened. This rig is mainly just our party wagon, don't submerge this one. But the radiator is really dirty and almost looks clogged. So now I can wash it out really well. Hopefully the auto parts has a similar fan I can make work that's a third of the Polaris fan price. Should be like a 12in fan. See additional pics in this post.





 

 

 

 

 

 




It was this, or take the entire front clip off. This was easy. Shouldn't have this problem anymore. The aftermarket fans have a ring all the way around to each fan blade. They shouldn't break again.
226112 imperial electric fan. Is the after market fan
 Going back together. Got the fan. I needed to cut the old fan out cause it is part of the shroud. I didn't have a cutting tool so I used a drill bit and drilled holes all the way around it. Used a hack saw and finished cutting it out. That took about 20 mins.

 

The new fan will lay right ontop perfect. Put the new fan on and mark the pilot holes. I bought new bolts and nuts and lock tighted them on.

Cut the old plug off the old fan and connected it to the new fan so it will plug right in.


----------



## Hotrod

*...*




Fit right in and bolt it up
Used zip ties and secured the cut out back in place. Almost can't tell. Total time was maybe 2 hours

This saved a lot of time and over $150 going this route


----------



## Tankfxr

I always feel a sense of accomplishment when I do a project like that. Good description on how to do the job.


----------



## Hotrod

Thank you. It was either that, or remove the whole front clip, cage too.


----------



## dabossgonzo

*huh?*

you actyually working on stuff instead of enjoying this super long snapper season they graced us with? 
I made it out last sunday but looks like this weekend is going to be a sit at home and watch the wind blow type of weekend? 
I know you got that boat ready to go right?


----------



## Hotrod

dabossgonzo said:


> you actyually working on stuff instead of enjoying this super long snapper season they graced us with?
> I made it out last sunday but looks like this weekend is going to be a sit at home and watch the wind blow type of weekend?
> I know you got that boat ready to go right?


Boat is close, we have been draggin our feet. Almost done, but with all these stupid regs, Im in no rush. My snapper are all caught in State waters:cheers:


----------

